# How many times will you 'try' to get the sex you want?



## Beccaboop

I asked my husband today if we didnt have a girl next time could we have another baby? and he said no we always said we'd have 2 children and we only have a 2 bedroom house and ive had a horrible pregnancy so i dont know how any times i want to do this!! :(

How many babies will you have before giving up hope youll ever have the sex you want?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Three. This is the last one. That's why the pressure and anxiety is 100000000000 times worse than it should be. I had planned to try more of a sway and got pregnant thinking I wasn't actually ovulating. Sometimes I think to myself that I should have kept better track of everything, perhaps I could have raised the odds. But nothing matters anymore. I'm growing our last little baby in my tummy, and boy or girl, he/she is here to stay.


----------



## blinkava

After this one I have 1 more try and then that's it. I always wanted 4 kids..


----------



## jamhs

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Three. This is the last one. That's why the pressure and anxiety is 100000000000 times worse than it should be. I had planned to try more of a sway and got pregnant thinking I wasn't actually ovulating. Sometimes I think to myself that I should have kept better track of everything, perhaps I could have raised the odds. But nothing matters anymore. I'm growing our last little baby in my tummy, and boy or girl, he/she is here to stay.

I could have written this post! I was talking to my husband and told him that if we do have another little boy I will of course be happy and love him, but a part of me will mourn the little girl we will never have.


----------



## JasperJoe

I had 3 boys and that was it for me, this pregnancy was a shock and turned out to be a girl, so felt like it was meant to be. I lost my middle boy so only have 2 boys here with me and one angel. I think 4 children though is my max! it's hard work as it is. x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I also have 3 boys. At the time my boys were 21,18 and 12 and at age 40 I got pregnant by total accident and I know when it was cause my husband just got back from a business trip, it was 3 days before my ovulation, don't know if that had anything to do with it, but it was my little girl Ava. Sadly I lost her at 20 weeks, I gave birth to her in my home. We buried her on 3-11-2011. Now I am 42 and I am only trying for about 4 months( This month being my first try) and if nothing happens then I wont try no more, 42 scares me but I feel like if I don't try I will regret it. Of course I want a girl, but after loosing Ava I just want a healthy alive baby in my arms. Even though I lost Ava I still know how you all feel on the gender issue, I felt the same. If I do get pregnant and it works out this will be my last I am to old to have anymore. I hope you all get the gender you want, I really understand the longing for a little girl
XOXOOXXO Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

This is our last chance for a girl, we only want 2 kids regardless of who they are and I feel it would be wrong to go for a 3rd JUST for a girl.


----------



## pinklightbulb

I know I'm not getting any more but I would have gone one more time to try and get the girl if OH allowed it, and if I hadn't had 2 c-sections as I'm frightened of having a 3rd because of all the risks :(


----------



## BeccaxBump

I've been very lucky to get the gender I wanted first time. I've said to my fiancé I actually don't want anymore after this LO, although I may change my mind and I THINK I'd like a boy...not too sure. I think we'll only end up have this princess and that will be it.
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

jamhs said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> Three. This is the last one. That's why the pressure and anxiety is 100000000000 times worse than it should be. I had planned to try more of a sway and got pregnant thinking I wasn't actually ovulating. Sometimes I think to myself that I should have kept better track of everything, perhaps I could have raised the odds. But nothing matters anymore. I'm growing our last little baby in my tummy, and boy or girl, he/she is here to stay.
> 
> I could have written this post! I was talking to my husband and told him that if we do have another little boy I will of course be happy and love him, *but a part of me will mourn the little girl we will never have.*Click to expand...

That is exactly how I'll feel for sure! 



JasperJoe said:


> I had 3 boys and that was it for me, this pregnancy was a shock and turned out to be a girl, so felt like it was meant to be. I lost my middle boy so only have 2 boys here with me and one angel. I think 4 children though is my max! it's hard work as it is. x

I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs: Congratulations on your little girl. 



Andypanda6570 said:


> I also have 3 boys. At the time my boys were 21,18 and 12 and at age 40 I got pregnant by total accident and I know when it was cause my husband just got back from a business trip, it was 3 days before my ovulation, don't know if that had anything to do with it, but it was my little girl Ava. Sadly I lost her at 20 weeks, I gave birth to her in my home. We buried her on 3-11-2011. Now I am 42 and I am only trying for about 4 months( This month being my first try) and if nothing happens then I wont try no more, 42 scares me but I feel like if I don't try I will regret it. Of course I want a girl, but after loosing Ava I just want a healthy alive baby in my arms. Even though I lost Ava I still know how you all feel on the gender issue, I felt the same. If I do get pregnant and it works out this will be my last I am to old to have anymore. I hope you all get the gender you want, I really understand the longing for a little girl
> XOXOOXXO Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry for your loss as well! :hugs: And good luck on TTC! I hope it happens for you!



pinkribbon said:


> This is our last chance for a girl, we only want 2 kids regardless of who they are and I feel it would be wrong to go for a 3rd JUST for a girl.

This would be me as well if I didn't always see myself with 3 either way. But that is definitely how I feel upon being pregnant with my third.


----------



## pinkribbon

ILoveYouZandT said:


> jamhs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> Three. This is the last one. That's why the pressure and anxiety is 100000000000 times worse than it should be. I had planned to try more of a sway and got pregnant thinking I wasn't actually ovulating. Sometimes I think to myself that I should have kept better track of everything, perhaps I could have raised the odds. But nothing matters anymore. I'm growing our last little baby in my tummy, and boy or girl, he/she is here to stay.
> 
> I could have written this post! I was talking to my husband and told him that if we do have another little boy I will of course be happy and love him, *but a part of me will mourn the little girl we will never have.*Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly how I'll feel for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> JasperJoe said:
> 
> 
> I had 3 boys and that was it for me, this pregnancy was a shock and turned out to be a girl, so felt like it was meant to be. I lost my middle boy so only have 2 boys here with me and one angel. I think 4 children though is my max! it's hard work as it is. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs: Congratulations on your little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> I also have 3 boys. At the time my boys were 21,18 and 12 and at age 40 I got pregnant by total accident and I know when it was cause my husband just got back from a business trip, it was 3 days before my ovulation, don't know if that had anything to do with it, but it was my little girl Ava. Sadly I lost her at 20 weeks, I gave birth to her in my home. We buried her on 3-11-2011. Now I am 42 and I am only trying for about 4 months( This month being my first try) and if nothing happens then I wont try no more, 42 scares me but I feel like if I don't try I will regret it. Of course I want a girl, but after loosing Ava I just want a healthy alive baby in my arms. Even though I lost Ava I still know how you all feel on the gender issue, I felt the same. If I do get pregnant and it works out this will be my last I am to old to have anymore. I hope you all get the gender you want, I really understand the longing for a little girl
> XOXOOXXO Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss as well! :hugs: And good luck on TTC! I hope it happens for you!
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> This is our last chance for a girl, we only want 2 kids regardless of who they are and I feel it would be wrong to go for a 3rd JUST for a girl.Click to expand...
> 
> This would be me as well if I didn't always see myself with 3 either way. But that is definitely how I feel upon being pregnant with my third.Click to expand...

I mean I'm only 22 so somewhere down the line who knows, maybe we may decide we want to expand the family and have a change of heart but right now neither of us have the desire to go past 2 children. I suppose you never know what's in the future! But if we ever did it would be for another child not a daughter.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I know what you mean. I'm only 24. Had my first at 19. second on my 22nd birthday. I'll turn 25 a couple months after this little one is born. I think three is enough for us. Every time I've said to someone that this is it, no more after this one I always get the "Uh huh"s. I'm serious! Unless we have a whoops-a-baby I'm SERIOUSLY not planning another one lol. Both of my son's are hyperactive.. Boy or girl, I'm expecting this one to be likely the same. 3 hyper as heck kids is certainly enough for me!


----------



## _jellybean_

Well, this lo in my tummy is a girl, and I really longed for a daughter. If she would have been a boy, we would have adopted a girl. Since she is a girl, we may adopt a boy one day in the future.

We both REALLY want to adopt, but I've been looking into it, and it's quite expensive.


----------



## Beccaboop

_jellybean_ said:


> Well, this lo in my tummy is a girl, and I really longed for a daughter. If she would have been a boy, we would have adopted a girl. Since she is a girl, we may adopt a boy one day in the future.
> 
> We both REALLY want to adopt, but I've been looking into it, and it's quite expensive.

Ive thought about adoption too mostly cos i think it would be lovely to give a child a home and my mum was adopted and im glad she had a loveing family and home and cos that would guarantee we get a girl we desperately want!! 
Also im not enjoying pregnancy!! Ive had hyperemesis and fainting spells and now i think i have spd too!! Im not sure i want to do this again!!


----------



## pinkribbon

I think adoption is an amazing thing if you can emotionally and financially offer a child a home. :) I know someone who was adopted and she is very grateful for her adoptive parents :)


----------



## LittleLady04

This is our final baby, we have three dd's so we're really hoping this one is a boy. I've got my gender scan booked for 7th November. If it is another little princess she will be loved and adored and very very wanted. But I doubt we would try again for a boy. But then I'm only 24 so who knows maybe in the future when the girls are older we could try again if neccessary. 
We both said after dd3 that that was enough and then we changed our minds a couple years later and decided to have another so who knows, maybe your OH's will change their minds too :flower:


----------



## Beccaboop

Maybe my husband will change his mind but im already 26 (baby is due a month before my 27th birthday) and as ive had horrible hypermesis during this pregnancy we've decided it wouldnt be fair to ttc while baby is only young so we are going to wait until he is in school and then at least he wont have to see my being ill (if i am ill which is quite likely!) and not have my full attention and maybe a family member can look after him until my husband gets home or my husband might be able to change his work hours!!
So by the time i have another baby i'll be 29 at the youngest and i dont really want to be having babies past 35 as there is disability in my family and i dont want to increase the risk of having a disabled child just cos i want one that would be selfish!! 
So i dont know might just be 2 babies for us!!


----------



## melissa84

God willing we want 5 kids, and I already have a daughter. I wanted a boy first so badly that I cried for weeks when I found out it was a girl. I love her to bits now that she's here, but I really really want a boy next. [-o&lt;


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Beccaboop said:


> Maybe my husband will change his mind but im already 26 (baby is due a month before my 27th birthday) and as ive had horrible hypermesis during this pregnancy we've decided it wouldnt be fair to ttc while baby is only young so we are going to wait until he is in school and then at least he wont have to see my being ill (if i am ill which is quite likely!) and not have my full attention and maybe a family member can look after him until my husband gets home or my husband might be able to change his work hours!!
> So by the time i have another baby i'll be 29 at the youngest and i dont really want to be having babies past 35 as there is disability in my family and i dont want to increase the risk of having a disabled child just cos i want one that would be selfish!!
> So i dont know might just be 2 babies for us!!

I honestly think morning sickness is just something you deal with as a mom and being pregnant again. And having hypermesis this pregnancy doesn't mean you'll have it in the next pregnancy! 

Right before my son turned two I got pregnant with his little brother, he has seen me throw up so many times hahaha. I was soooo sick. But my husband was at work, we lived in our own apartment, and I was alone and had to deal. And I did. And worse yet, while I was chucking my guts up I was also in the midst of getting us both ready to take a half hour (at least) bus ride to school! Ekk.

This time again, my son is in Kindergarten, and I have a 2 year old.. They've both stood and watched with worried faces as I've been sick. I just told my older guy that sometimes growing a baby in your tummy makes you feel sick and that I was okay. 

Things will just work out!


----------



## jamhs

Beccaboop said:


> Maybe my husband will change his mind but im already 26 (baby is due a month before my 27th birthday) and as ive had horrible hypermesis during this pregnancy we've decided it wouldnt be fair to ttc while baby is only young so we are going to wait until he is in school and then at least he wont have to see my being ill (if i am ill which is quite likely!) and not have my full attention and maybe a family member can look after him until my husband gets home or my husband might be able to change his work hours!!
> So by the time i have another baby i'll be 29 at the youngest and i dont really want to be having babies past 35 as there is disability in my family and i dont want to increase the risk of having a disabled child just cos i want one that would be selfish!!
> So i dont know might just be 2 babies for us!!

I was 29 when I had my first and am 33 now pregnant with #3(4 if you count my miscarriage) so there is a lot of time before 35 to have another baby or two!


----------



## littlemisscie

DB has a son and he says after this lo we're done. But I think he'll give in one more time;)


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I'm 39 weeks with my 5th boy. I haven't enjoyed this pregnancy at all and have received counselling for my gender disappointment. Am I ready to give up my dreams of a daughter? It hurts me just writing that but I don't know if I can do this again :cry: x


----------



## rwhite

I think three would be my max, I wouldn't try again after three kids. I'd be pushing it at two because I'm not even sure if we will have a third if our second ends up being a boy.


----------

